# Update on my marriage! if anyone cares! lol



## ilovedyouforever (Aug 6, 2012)

My husband and I have been in such a great mood all of last week. 0 fights 0 negativity. My husband and I really had a full week of just calm, peaceful, loving energy.

He said that we need to keep this up and that he's feeling so so in love with the "calm and collected" me (which is the real me). He in return is showering me with kisses, bringing me small gifts, and playing less games!!!!

The whole aroma of the house is just really nice and I know that things are going to get better. Our relationship will surpass this dark time we had recently. 

Thank you all for my advice. I've also brought back some of my old hobbies to keep me busy and happy throughout the day.

I'm very very happy!!!!! What makes you happy in your marriage?!?

:smthumbup:


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahh, congrats!! How did you bring about such a wonderful shift?? ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovedyouforever (Aug 6, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Ahh, congrats!! How did you bring about such a wonderful shift?? ))
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just thought things thru, I was really going to lose him (lose him for good) and I just can't live without him. I love him so so oh so much! I don't know why I treated him that way and let myself become a monster. I was so disgusted with my behavior, but I'm looking past that and working on the future!!!!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Open eyes, open heart 
Congrats on your awakening~here's to an amazing, newly rejuvenated & connected relationship!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 505 (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to read your other postings, just this one, but it sounds like you're in a really good place! That's awesome, I hope the bliss continues on and that you and your hubby continue having wonderful times together. 

My hubby and I are going on 20 years in December (6 yrs of dating 14 yrs of marriage). One thing that helps in our relationship is date night. We have had our struggles. I have been resentful towards him and he has problems trusting ppl in general, especially his wife. So we have to address those issues when they arise. And the key is to always address issues right away--don't let them simmer til they explode. 

Also, don't forget bubble baths, candlelight dinners and massages..those are timeless classics that DO work!


----------



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

:toast:Good for you girl. For me what really makes me happy in my marriege is having the most appreciative hubby I could ever have, loving and he's got such a big heart,there are less quarels and arguments- so peaceful.

Although there are some of those lil things that anoys me sometimes-but he makes me happy and I know I make him happy too.:smthumbup:


----------

